# 3.25" Pulse R Paddle Tail Jigs



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Has anyone seen or try these yet? They look wicked.. their suppose to have great movement on slow presentations.. ordered 4 packs today to try for walleyes, but they should work for just about anything.. You can check them out at bfishntackle.com or look at custom jig and spin they carry them..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

